# Andy, Thanks for the Hot Coffee and Soft Chairs



## Full Canvas (Feb 16, 2006)

Do you sometimes feel as if . . .










Some members may not be familiar with Major Hoople. But, you get the idea. 

_____________________________________
edited for contrast and clarity


----------



## Fogey (Aug 27, 2005)




----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by Full Canvas_
> 
> Do you sometimes feel as if . . .
> 
> _____________________________________


Now this is funny.


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Does Major Hoople still exist? I can remember him from my youth. I always thought his smoker's fez was kind of neat!


----------



## Full Canvas (Feb 16, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_
> 
> Does Major Hoople still exist? I can remember him from my youth. I always thought his smoker's fez was kind of neat!


Sadly, Major Hoople went to his reward in 1981 at the 'young' age of 60.

Here's an image of him with the fez. Please forgive the contrast. I don't have PhotoShop on this computer.









edited to improve contrast of image
___________________________________________


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

Kind of surprised he lasted that long, although many comics are remarkably durable. One tends to think of them as "dying" when your local daily stops carrying them.

Enjoyed the picture of the fez. Thanks for reviving the memories.


----------



## DocHolliday (Apr 11, 2005)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_
> 
> Kind of surprised he lasted that long, although many comics are remarkably durable. One tends to think of them as "dying" when your local daily stops carrying them.


Too bad newspapers don't do this more often. Not many papers are willing to incur the wrath of even a small number of comic readers, so the funny pages stay boring and stale. Look at how many papers still run "Peanuts" years after Schulz's death. How many readers would call to complain if it were to be dropped? Quite a few, I imagine. But how many of those people have bought a collection of Peanuts strips in the last, say, five years? Probably few to none.

Personally, I'd rather have Major Hoople back than the same Peanuts strips over and over.


----------



## Full Canvas (Feb 16, 2006)

> quote:_Originally posted by JLibourel_
> 
> Enjoyed the picture of the fez. Thanks for reviving the memories.


_The Magic Amazonian Elixir_










> quote:_Originally posted by DocHolliday_
> 
> Personally, I'd rather have Major Hoople back . . .


_The Champion Cornwallis_









Perhaps AAAC is the 'Keeper of the Flame' that lights Major Hoople's Cuban cigar?
_________________________________________


----------



## JLibourel (Jun 13, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by DocHolliday_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Couldn't agree with you more about Peanuts. It was cute, clever and in its way thoughtful in its heyday, kind of stale by the time Schultz cashed in his chips and a repetitive bore today.

The L.A. Times recently began running "Calvin & Hobbes" strips again but discontinued them after a short while. That was a great strip in its day, but I had a strong sense of deja vu when I was reading them again.

Among contemporary strips, I have very much enjoyed the edgy racial humor of "The Boondocks," and now the author of that has gone on a six-month sabbatical, dammit! The funnies just ain't what they used to be!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

Peanuts was a huge part of my childhood!

I have not read it in about 10 years. I don't read comics much any more.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Full Canvas:

Thanks! If we get any more of these cartoons we'll have to put out more soft chairs, but everyone has to bring their own coffee!

Andy


----------

